# Ok Ladies It's our Turn



## BlackRose (Jun 24, 2004)

Hmmm. Good question. There are so many to choose from ...........

BlackRose

"Halloween is not just a state of mind - It's a way of life"


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

This is an easy one. 
Michael Corvin from Underworld, 1/2 lycan, 1/2 vampire. He could bite me anyday! lol

The sky is black, the wind is dead
I hear your screams in my head
I will twist you, corrupt you, turn your heart black
I am the fear that makes your mouth go slack
What presence am I that can't be seen?
I am the spirit of Halloween!

If ignorance is bliss, you must be ecstatic!


TheHalloweenQn


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Brad Pitt as Louis from Interview with the Vampire *meeeooowwwwwww*!


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

oh yes!!!'
and ERIC Draven "The Crow" Brandon Lee

On all Hallows eve,when the moon is high,I get a little twinkle in my sweet green eyes,For I know haunts abound,with goblins and witches and just may leave you in tatters and stitches ,So careful as you enter my halloween crypt cause safty is the key and i got the neighbors whipped,HAHAHAA,
ISIS


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Spiderella, I am waiting for your reply.

1,2 Freddy's coming for you 3,4 better lock the door 5,6 make a crucifix 7,8 better stay up late 9,10 never sleep again.


----------



## Spiderella (Jun 17, 2004)

FRIGHTMASTER but of course lol


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Now, what made you say that?

1,2 Freddy's coming for you 3,4 better lock the door 5,6 make a crucifix 7,8 better stay up late 9,10 never sleep again.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

When Lost Boys first came out, I was really into "the Coreys" (looking back, not sure what I was thinking!) But when I watch it now, I think that Jason Patric is definately one I wouldn't mind waking up next to

"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch! Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun the frumious Bandersnatch!"


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

I wouldn't mind waking up to 
Hugh Jackman from "Van Helsing"
Viggo Mortenson from "Lord of the Rings" Aragorn
Oscar DelaHoya Boxer
Benjamin Bratt "Law and Order"
Oded Fehr "The Mummy Returns"
Ben Affleck now and when he stared in "Phantoms"
I am sure there are more. I can't make up my mind. I guess if I was going to pick from that group it would be .. Ben Affleck cause he is suppose to have a great sense of humor. Someone I could definitely Haunt WITH -CC


----------



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

Sophia Miles from Underworld. She played Erika. 



I avoid Atrocity when I can,
but sometimes it seems as if
our paths are destined to cross.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Hugh Jackman from "Van Helsing" gets my vote too!

Don't let people drive you insane when you know it's within walking distance.


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

MMMMMMM ~ I would have to say my very own sweetie...no matter what...but I wouldn't mind if he put in some vampire teeth or something (hahahaha ** no chance**) But you love who you love!


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Keanu Reeves or the late Micheal Hutchence[:I]

Those who feel they are touched by madness, sit down next to me.
Annea


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

David Boreanaz from Angel I think gets my vote. Movie wise Tom Cruise or Brad Pitt, what the heck I'll take all 3 vampires. Why are vampires so sexy?

Mrs. Myers
Purely and simply evil


----------



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

Richard Gere as anyone, he is just plain YUMMY!!! I always say to my hubby, "Will you look like Richard Gere when you grow up please?"

Yagottawanna!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Well if we're choosing people other than horror types than I'd have to say Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson and George Clooney.

Mrs. Myers
Purely and simply evil


----------



## widowsbluff (Nov 2, 2003)

I am with CC, Aragorn/Vigo


----------



## wytchy (May 26, 2003)

Orlando Bloom! Yummy.... Or the lead singer from Nickelback! He's very shmexxi! 

- Wytchy


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

I forgot Johnny Depp, I would not mind him in my crypt as well

Those who feel they are touched by madness, sit down next to me.
Annea


----------



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

A bump up. 

MrsMyers--I once knew a young guy who looked quite a bit like The Rock, perhaps even a bit better looking. Lost touch with him years ago though.
Let's see, non horror movie genre.....Judd Nelson circa The Breaksfast Club. LOL


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh rude ... you all forgot about the forums most eligble zombie.....


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Body, 

Is that you???


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Of course......heh


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

> In your sweetest of dreams and from the deepest of desires,
> Who would you like to wake up next to in your crypt?
> (as our minds are vast in imagination we must not be limited)



Constant Sorrow....... 




> Orlando Bloom! Yummy.... Or the lead singer from Nickelback! He's very shmexxi!
> 
> - Wytchy


OMG girl--Chad Kroger is he beautiful or WHAT?


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Are you serious, Body?? That is absolutely awesome! Best costume I've seen in a long time....or...IS it a costume?


----------



## Hecate (Aug 25, 2004)

My husband, but in his Pirates of the Carribean costume, he really did look like Johnny Depp.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Oh, Hecate....you lucky thang you!


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

glad you like it..............


----------



## BlackRose (Jun 24, 2004)

For me it has "Always" been Bon Jovi. Get it????? *Sigh* I'm such a dork.


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey body you look good boy!
and Orlando Bloom yum


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hecate, SOME GIRLS HAVE ALL THE LUCK!


----------

